# Music Documentaries



## Rizlared (Dec 24, 2016)

So I watched Dig! last night and was blown away by it.

Amazing insight and narrative, unprecedented access and well edited...which left me thinking

...what other music Documentaries are worthy of viewing?

I don't care if I like the music of the subject matter or not (hadn't heard the Brian Jonestown Massacre before) If the story engages the viewer then it transcends subjective tastes.

So, in no order, here's a list of music docs I would recommend to others

Dig!
Searching for Sugarman
Beware! Mr Baker
The Story of Creation Records

Having a smoke to a music doc is one of my simple pleasures so please, recommend some good ones to me and others


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 17, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> So I watched Dig! last night and was blown away by it.
> 
> Amazing insight and narrative, unprecedented access and well edited...which left me thinking
> 
> ...


Welcome to death row (Death Row Records) is good or NOTORIOUS (of biggie smalls). For me because i'am a rap fan


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 17, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> Welcome to death row (Death Row Records) is good or NOTORIOUS (of biggie smalls). For me because i'am a rap fan


I'll give them a go, cheers.

The death row one particularly interests me.

A good mate was rap mad growing up, the good stuff rubbed off on me


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 17, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I'll give them a go, cheers.
> 
> The death row one particularly interests me.
> 
> A good mate was rap mad growing up, the good stuff rubbed off on me


Welcome to death row is kind of documentary you must watch it's about the true story of the rise and fall of Death Row Records.. You have it in tpb.
You also have a lot of music documentary's on yt: Behind the music: and then name of your favorite artist


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 17, 2017)

I use kodi a lot for my movies but i haven't really used yt for music docs...I'll get on it


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 17, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I use kodi a lot for my movies but i haven't really used yt for music docs...I'll get on it


I've never heard of kodi but now i gonna download it


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 17, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> I've never heard of kodi but now i gonna download it


you need to exploit it/install a build on it

what device are you installing it on?

Works on windows or android


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> you need to exploit it/install a build on it
> 
> what device are you installing it on?
> 
> Works on windows or android


I Have Windows i try to install but i need to update windows.. (Platform update for windows KB2670838 is required)


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> I Have Windows i try to install but i need to update windows.. (Platform update for windows KB2670838 is required)


Ahh.

Now I'm lost :/

Should you get that sorted, search "how to install wookie for kodi'"

It's a great build and should help you find all you need


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Now I'm lost :/
> 
> ...


I Will... Is this free version and have all of movies or what? Or is this similar to p2p software


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> I Will... Is this free version and have all of movies or what? Or is this similar to p2p software


Install Kodi

Follow instructions to install wookie

all free...you should have everything you want


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 19, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> Install Kodi
> 
> Follow instructions to install wookie
> 
> all free...you should have everything you want


Wookie better than exodus?


----------

